# Rosie Posie Update



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

So, over the weekend, Rosie's tummy seemed to settle down, to the point that we could actually use a poop-scoop for only the second time (you get what I am hinting at, I think!) 

And then, on Tuesday morning, the day of the appointment for her second jabs, my husband woke me up at 6am, telling me he thought he could smell something bad. And he was right - scented candles were dug out, Rosie had an early morning bath and the vet bed proved its usefulness again :washing:

I worried all day that they wouldn't give her the jabs, but we had a different vet and she seemed absolutely fine. I don't know if it was the fact that there was no repeat of the blood/mucus or what, but she just said that it seems like Rosie has a sensitive tummy and it'll just take time to find the right food. 

So, Rosie is jabbed and micro-chipped (and even had her ears cleaned - yuk - how much ear wax can a 12 week old puppy have?) and next Wednesday she will be ready to go out into the big wide world! Hooray!

Now, just got some work to do on loose-leash walking.... Wish me luck!

Louise


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

shes not wanting to make things easy for you is she, hopefully she is on the mend, the the white fish make any difference.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, thanks Kendal it did. That was what then made me try the JWB white fish variety, which is the one we are still on now. She's been on that for a week, and that's what she was on at the weekend when it all seemed to be going so well. I think what happened was that I gave her some chicken treats (home made, but from chicken thigh) on Monday. I don't know if they were maybe too greasy, or if she has a problem with chicken, but that's all I can put my finger on. 

Yesterday I gave her some dried fish treats, but today I have decided to just use bits of the JWB kibble as treats, so I can rule out anything else. Unless, of course, she finds some more delicious birds heads in the garden...

I also think the probiotic yoghurt worked a treat too, thanks, but I actually haven't given her any since Sunday - possibly another link?! I mentioned the yoghurt at the vets and she gave me some probiotic paste to keep in, just in case, saying it was better suited to a canine, carnivorous diet. But, the paste doesn't need to be kept refrigerated (and hasn't been kept in the fridge at the vet's) and I have read reports about probiotics (this annoying habit of mine to read up on EVERYTHING!) that suggest that probiotics are FAR more effective if they are kept refrigerated, so I have my doubts that it will be more effective than the yoghurt. 

So, once again, this forum is just as useful as the vet's ( and moreso in some respects), but FAR FAR cheaper! Thanks, guys.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh I hope her tummy gets all better soon.

How do they do the microchipping? lady will have hers done when she goes in to get fixed.


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Glad Rosie is on the mend and her little tummy seems to be settling!! x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Oh I hope her tummy gets all better soon.
> 
> How do they do the microchipping? lady will have hers done when she goes in to get fixed.


The microchipping was just like having another jab - it went into the scruff of her neck, just like the other jabs and if I hadn't known better, I would have assumed it was just a normal injection. In fact, Rosie didn't even flinch with the microchip, but she yelped with the vaccination!

In fact, the only difference was it took about 5 minutes to fill out the forms and stuff! I feel a lot happier knowing it is in there.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooh at last doing the fun stuff and going out I bet you cant wait .. all new experiences for you. Rosie s lucky to have you to help her sort out her tummy other Mommies might not have been as thorough ... enjoy your freedom x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Glad Rosie is feeling a bit better, hopefully shes on the road to full recovery now!! Do you or your vet think she got the bug from the breeders or do you think it was just one of those things - we're allowed to visit Martin shaw when the puppy is a week old - we're going at 3 weeks just to check him out first - but Rosie looks gorgeous - we were waiting for a cream/ apricot one!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

jools said:


> Glad Rosie is feeling a bit better, hopefully shes on the road to full recovery now!! Do you or your vet think she got the bug from the breeders or do you think it was just one of those things - we're allowed to visit Martin shaw when the puppy is a week old - we're going at 3 weeks just to check him out first - but Rosie looks gorgeous - we were waiting for a cream/ apricot one!


The vets haven't said anything at all about the breeders and have frequently commented that colitis is incredibly common in puppies. However, it is usually caused by the stress of leaving their litter and so it normally clears up pretty quickly. So they think ours is different and that Rosie just has a sensitive tummy (it's not a bug - something that may never clear up and we just need to find food that suits her). They've never speculated as to why she is the way she is. 

The lady that recommended Martinshaw to us never mentioned any digestive problems with her dog, and he is from the same dad, so I think it is just one of those things.

Their apricot cockapoos look gorgeous - I am sure yours will be absolutely fine. Show us some pictures!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Good that Rosie is now settling and well done you for your perseverance. It can't have been easy so far but once she is well settled it will be so worth it as she sounds and looks like a wonderful puppy.

There seems to be masses of good options for fish based food and treats. I found the fishmongers range at Pets for Homes and Flo adores the fish skin braids which I'll be using to coax her off lead around the cones at training tomorrow - in the hope that the fish skin is sufficiently yummy to stop her running off and disturbing the very serious advanced agility training that happens at the other end of the field! I also have a bag of their fish kibble (fish and potato based) which I am also using as general training treats. There is also fish4dogs online if you haven't come across it already. Let's hope you found the key to a food regime that works for her. By the way how's the boot bag coming along?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Another option is probiotic goats yoghurt. Flo was weaned on porridge made with goats milk as it closely resembles their mothers milk. On the detox food plan I'm following at the moment it says that goats milk isn't classified as a 'diary' product, like cows milk, and is easily digested. When I first got Flo I used to mix a little warmed goats milk in with her kibble and when she got a bit picky with her food used to mix a spoon of goats yoghurt into her food.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

weez74 said:


> The vets haven't said anything at all about the breeders and have frequently commented that colitis is incredibly common in puppies. However, it is usually caused by the stress of leaving their litter and so it normally clears up pretty quickly. So they think ours is different and that Rosie just has a sensitive tummy (it's not a bug - something that may never clear up and we just need to find food that suits her). They've never speculated as to why she is the way she is.
> 
> The lady that recommended Martinshaw to us never mentioned any digestive problems with her dog, and he is from the same dad, so I think it is just one of those things.
> 
> Their apricot cockapoos look gorgeous - I am sure yours will be absolutely fine. Show us some pictures!


Thanks Louise, will send you some pics when we go down there in May j x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

embee said:


> There seems to be masses of good options for fish based food and treats. I found the fishmongers range at Pets for Homes and Flo adores the fish skin braids which I'll be using to coax her off lead around the cones at training tomorrow - in the hope that the fish skin is sufficiently yummy to stop her running off and disturbing the very serious advanced agility training that happens at the other end of the field! I also have a bag of their fish kibble (fish and potato based) which I am also using as general training treats. There is also fish4dogs online if you haven't come across it already. Let's hope you found the key to a food regime that works for her. By the way how's the boot bag coming along?


Thanks Mandy - that's really helpful!

Oh, and as expected - no time for sewing this weekend, jsut lots of running around in the garden with the kids and Rosie! So much so that I am too knackered to try it tonight either!


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

weez74 said:


> So, over the weekend, Rosie's tummy seemed to settle down, to the point that we could actually use a poop-scoop for only the second time (you get what I am hinting at, I think!)
> 
> And then, on Tuesday morning, the day of the appointment for her second jabs, my husband woke me up at 6am, telling me he thought he could smell something bad. And he was right - scented candles were dug out, Rosie had an early morning bath and the vet bed proved its usefulness again :washing:
> 
> ...


Hi, we seem to be having a similar problem with our puppy Bailey. He's fine in himself and vet checked when he had his first jab yesterday, but does seem to have runnThanks.s still and i thought i saw a tiny bit of blood. Did you get medication or just use the yoghurt and change food? How long did it take to clear up? Thanks.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

pauleady said:


> Hi, we seem to be having a similar problem with our puppy Bailey. He's fine in himself and vet checked when he had his first jab yesterday, but does seem to have runnThanks.s still and i thought i saw a tiny bit of blood. Did you get medication or just use the yoghurt and change food? How long did it take to clear up? Thanks.


Hi Paul
Lots of pups have tummy trouble when you first get them, and yoghurt is really good to recolonise the natural flora in the gut, but if it persists then it may be the food causing the problem. If you are switching from the food that the breeder gave, you should switch gradually and preferably feed a natural, holistic cereal-free brand. If the tummy is really bad then vets advise to put them on chicken and rice for a few days until it settles down, then onto your new food.


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you. I'm off to get some yoghurt now. How much would I give him each day?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

No idea really! I just gave maybe a tablespoon in his bowl daily, but don't know if that's the right amount. I don't think it matters too much.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

glad to here she is now well janice xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

pauleady said:


> Hi, we seem to be having a similar problem with our puppy Bailey. He's fine in himself and vet checked when he had his first jab yesterday, but does seem to have runnThanks.s still and i thought i saw a tiny bit of blood. Did you get medication or just use the yoghurt and change food? How long did it take to clear up? Thanks.


Hi, oh dear - I was hoping Bailey's would be just a stress thing. I had no idea about anything like this when we first got Rosie and it was on her first trip to the vet that they told me about colitis and wouldn't give her her first jab because of the upset tummy. After that, I realised that there was mucus in her poo. Once you spot it, it's really clear to see. It's (and apologies for being so vivid!) as if the poo is coated in slime or sometimes like a slimy sack around it. 

Rosie also had kennel cough and they put her on antibiotics. I wish I'd questioned this, because I don't think it helped the kennel cough and I do wonder if they actually made her tummy worse. She was given a probiotic paste, but it wasn't until I tried Activia that she really seemed to turn the corner. I just gave her a dessert spoon full each evening. This was at the same time as finding a food that worked (JWB Fish - we tried all the JWB range as the vet told us it was one of the few that had reliable, confirmed ingredients, which you need if you're dealing with a food intolerance) and sticking to it, cutting out absolutely everything else (except for a dead bird she found in the garden that I wasn't quick enough to get!). 

The vet had originally given us the tinned Royal Canin sensitive and we used to make chicken and rice for her too. Once the blood stopped, we then started trying other foods - we could quickly tell if it was upsetting her as the blood would start again immediately. When we started on JWB fish, it didn't trigger any blood, but it still took about a week to see any improvement in the consistency of her poo and to get rid of the mucus completely and about three weeks for her poos to turn into what I would regard as normal. 

Good luck! Let me know how you get on.


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Hi, oh dear - I was hoping Bailey's would be just a stress thing. I had no idea about anything like this when we first got Rosie and it was on her first trip to the vet that they told me about colitis and wouldn't give her her first jab because of the upset tummy. After that, I realised that there was mucus in her poo. Once you spot it, it's really clear to see. It's (and apologies for being so vivid!) as if the poo is coated in slime or sometimes like a slimy sack around it.
> 
> Rosie also had kennel cough and they put her on antibiotics. I wish I'd questioned this, because I don't think it helped the kennel cough and I do wonder if they actually made her tummy worse. She was given a probiotic paste, but it wasn't until I tried Activia that she really seemed to turn the corner. I just gave her a dessert spoon full each evening. This was at the same time as finding a food that worked (JWB Fish - we tried all the JWB range as the vet told us it was one of the few that had reliable, confirmed ingredients, which you need if you're dealing with a food intolerance) and sticking to it, cutting out absolutely everything else (except for a dead bird she found in the garden that I wasn't quick enough to get!).
> 
> ...


I think we may have turned the corner today as his poos have been few and 'normal' consistancy. I mixed a spoonfull of the yoghurt you recommended into his last feed, so that can only help too.

If tomorrow's toilet action follows on from today, I think we may have cracked it !!!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

pauleady said:


> I think we may have turned the corner today as his poos have been few and 'normal' consistancy. I mixed a spoonfull of the yoghurt you recommended into his last feed, so that can only help too.
> 
> If tomorrow's toilet action follows on from today, I think we may have cracked it !!!!


Phew - good for you! Rosie's problems lasted about 8 weeks! Which food are you using?

So, are Rosie and Bailey related? When was he born and which breeder?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

pauleady said:


> I think we may have turned the corner today as his poos have been few and 'normal' consistancy. I mixed a spoonfull of the yoghurt you recommended into his last feed, so that can only help too.
> 
> If tomorrow's toilet action follows on from today, I think we may have cracked it !!!!


Glad he's improving.


----------

